# Greetings



## jaanthony (May 16, 2013)

Hello from South Tx, I am happy to see such active across the board posts here.  I am active in my Lodges,  York,  Scottish, and Invitational bodies in the area. I am happy to be involved here also. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CStevenson (May 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghrizanti Tromp (May 16, 2013)

Hi I'm from the island of Aruba part of Dutch Kingdom. Member of Lodge King Solomon nr. 160 East of Aruba. Greetings for all brethren on this app.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (May 22, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum and enjoy the light Brothers.


----------



## KSigMason (May 22, 2013)

Greetings and salutations.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 23, 2013)

Welcome brother,  I just got back from a motorcycle trip down Bandera & Uvalde.  Beautiful area.  Where in south tx? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (May 23, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## jaanthony (May 23, 2013)

Kenedy

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

